# [SOLVED] Server 2008 R2 lag



## Ceronza (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a server 2008 R2 standard set up with 10 PCs and 2 laptops.

It is acting as a domain controller (with roaming profiles set up), a print server and a file server.

The actual speed of the network is fine but there is a lag whenever a file is being accessed. A specific example is one of the spreadsheets I have on the server takes possibly 20 seconds to load eventhough it is only 600kb.
BTW the network is running at 100mbps.

Once it has opened it seems to be fine and will run quite smoothly.

Anyone have any ideas on how to remove this lag or what could be causing it?


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

i've seen that happen in some situations when using a mapped network drive letter to access the files, don't know why

IF you are doing that, an option may be to access them with windows network resource location instead


----------



## Ceronza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

Thanks for the advice.
Unfortunately I have tried that with no success. It's a strange one, I can browse the files on the server blisteringly fast but when I try to open a doc, xls etc file it pauses for several seconds.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

it is strange, got me 

it's early in the day, i'm on the east coast, good chance some fresh idea's will come later 

all i can think of is to try and some way to determine what it's waiting for
try posting that question in the 2008 server section here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f103/
good luck


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

We'll keep you here, you're in Networking Forums and Server issue is definitely part of this Section.

I would do some experiment. Do you have a spare Network Switch? You're not using a Hub aren't you? Verify that all client computers are using Internal DNS provided by your Server. Is your server also a DNS and DHCP Server, I assume since you have Domain and AD configured?

Also, is there any Anti-Virus or Security Software installed in your Server? Check the real time protection, if it's running. Make sure that you don't have any scheduled scan running during reg. business hours, that goes to your backup system as well.

What's the specs of the Server? Do you have RAID harddrives, SCSI or SATA?


----------



## Ceronza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

Thanks for the responses.
OK to answer the questions. We do not have a spare network switch, we are not using a hub, all computers are using the internal dns provided by the server, the server is not the dhcp server, the switch is. The only reason it is that way is because this server 2008 r2 was added to a current network for VOIP. So there is already a firewall, a managed switch, a centos linux server running solely as voip. 

The server does have raid, and they are sata.

Hope all this helps.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

was wondering

the client PCs and laptops, what OS are they running? is it Windows 7, Vista, XP?

the 2008 R2, is it the SP1 beta ?


----------



## Ceronza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

the client pcs are running windows 7. All of them.

and the 2008 r2 is not the sp1 beta?

Sorry for the delay in answersm I get very little time to get back to this.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

Does your server has another Physical Disk or partition? If so, please create a test shared folder, put a couple of Excel files and try to duplicate the issue.

I don't think I got an answer regarding this:


> Also, is there any Anti-Virus or Security Software installed in your Server? Check the real time protection, if it's running. Make sure that you don't have any scheduled scan running during reg. business hours, that goes to your backup system as well.


----------



## Ceronza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

OK I will give that a try.

To answer the other questions, yes it has NOD32 Business Edition installed, checked and it is running, and no there is no scan running in business hours.


----------



## Ceronza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

OK it has 2 physical disks on raid. The is then into 2 partitions, one for windows and one for data. I have obviously set all the shared folders on the data partition. I have just tried creating the test share on the windows partition and put a couple of spreadsheets on them.

I am afraid it is still the same problem. I do appreciate the effort people are putting into coming up for solutions to this. Please keep the energy going .


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

Please do this test from your Server and try disabling any services running for NOD32 from Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services. If you can think of any Services that are not needed to run try disabling them one by one, open up an Excel File and see if the issue persist.

Another test, from one of the computers, go to Device Manager locate the Network Adapter, right click on it, Properties => go to Advanced Tab=> Speed & Duplex, if it's on Auto, change the settings here.


----------



## Ceronza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

very interesting. As soon as I temporarily disabled the antivirus, the speed picked straight up. All seemed OK as soon as I disabled NOD32. OK I don't know if anyone can still help here. But would anyone reccomend a solution to this. Configure NOD32 or find another antivirus?

Thanks 2xg!!! Great help.


----------



## Ceronza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

Just to confirm.

I have solved the problem. It turned out to be a part of NOD32 threat sense technology that was delaying the opening of a file by scanning it for potetnial threats. As soon as I disabled the file scanning within the threat sense parameters. The delay was significantly reduced. There is still a slightly longer delay compared to when I disable the entire antivirus but the delay is hardly noticable in everyday use.

Thanks


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

disabling antivirus is a very good test, one i sometimes overlook 

glad it's all systems go

you may be able to include/exclude certain file types from the threat scans, if that helps

for example exclude spread sheet files?


----------



## Ceronza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

Yes you may be right. I saw that option. Although having doing more tests, it is accross the board. Some user have had trouble accessing their emails simply because their pst file is on the server for backup purposes. So tweaking the threat sense.net technology is probably the best option.

Thanks again


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Server 2008 R2 lag*

Glad that we could help.

You're Welcome!

===================
Added:


> Configure NOD32 or find another antivirus?


I have implemented McAfee Total Protection Service for Windows Servers, never experienced any issues with it. But, you'll have to Disable the Firewall protection if you have diff Roles configured in the Server. In our location, we have a Security/Firewall Device and to protect our network and that's good enough.


----------

